

Ask HN: How many of you/us use Google Reader on a daily basis? - chrmaury

I'm just curious, as it is still my #1 consumption app in spite of FB, Twitter, G+, etc.<p>I have over 80 publications and read over 800 items a day.<p>Am I the only one?
======
michaelpinto
I think many of us are actually still addicted to RSS readers although it may
not always be Google Reader (I still have many feeds stuck in MyYahoo! because
I started with them when it was shiny and new). Granted that may be a small
group of users, but it's certainly the power users. By the way this doesn't
just include techies but also includes journalists and other news junkies.

------
GrooveStomp
Maybe you could change this into a poll? I use Google Reader and check it
often, but I'm very selective of what I subscribe to, so there's not usually a
lot of updates to catch up on.

~~~
chrmaury
I wanted to do a poll. I didn't see how to do that when I posted. Can you give
a quick howto? Sorry for being a newb.

~~~
yanw
<http://news.ycombinator.com/newpol>

Karma > 200 is required.

~~~
chrmaury
As I do not have karma >200, would you mind creating the poll?

If not, I understand, but I will upvote.

~~~
tnorthcutt
I made one for you: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2804734>

------
TamDenholm
I use it every day, but i also use this greasemonkey script to make it a bit
easier on the eyes.

<http://helvetireader.com/>

